# Fuji finepix camera £50 in Lidl on Thursday (6/10)



## Biddlybee (Oct 3, 2011)

..no I don't work for them, but seemed like a deal to me 

FujiFilm FinePix JX220
Special edition 12 megapixel FinePix JX220 compact camera with 5x optical zoom Fujinon lens and 720p HD movie capture
With large 2.7" LCD screen
External memory: SD and SDHC (not included)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_24902.htm


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a FujiFilm Finepix 4900Z and an S2.. Like finepix cameras.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 3, 2011)

erm, it has " face detection, blink detection, smile detection,"
http://www.digicamreview.com/2010/11/fujifilm-finepix-jx200-jx210-jx220-available.html
oh dear .. one reviewer said


> Don’t buy this camera its is the worst camera i have ever had, blur and dark images whatever settings are, even my old Olympus with 3.2 mpix is better than this one it is better to throw your money in the river.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 3, 2011)

Baskets!! Why did they not have this last month when I needed a new camera!! I have the 14 pixel one now! Never had any hassles with my last fuji(lasted about 5 yrs) so went for another one and it's fine so far!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 3, 2011)

I use these (with a different badge) as 'disposable' cameras. They are worth every penny, but the lenses are well wobbly and the noise is horrendous in low light.

Good fun daylight cameras. You can get very good results from them after you've learned the limitations.

Hey! 50 UK quids - nothing you can moan about at that price. HD video capture also. It's not a true 12mp sensor. The images are interpolated in camera to make 12mp files, but it's perfectly good for A4 prints and zooming and cropping. I like them lots once you know what to expect.

I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2011)

Is it worth it just for the HD video?

My Flip that I only bought a few months ago has fucked up already.  Charges but the screen won't turn on


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 4, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it worth it just for the HD video?
> 
> My Flip that I only bought a few months ago has fucked up already. Charges but the screen won't turn on



I've never used the video function with any serious intentions. Can't really comment.

Also, the model I use actually has a cheaper, smaller lens. This looks like a bargain for a holiday point and shoot, or party camera. Mine only fucked up when someone stood on them and they have been kicking around in the bottom of my backpack unprotected for over a year.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I've never used the video function with any serious intentions. Can't really comment.
> 
> Also, the model I use actually has a cheaper, smaller lens. This looks like a bargain for a holiday point and shoot, or party camera. Mine only fucked up when someone stood on them and they have been kicking around in the bottom of my backpack unprotected for over a year.



Don't think I'll waste the money.  May have to see if anything can be done about my Flip


----------

